# GLFSA River Clean Up



## fishinDon (May 23, 2002)

GLFSA is sponsoring a river clean up in conjunction with the City of Petoskey and a couple of other local groups on Saturday, May 7th on the multi-use section of the Bear River that flows through the City of Petoskey.

Here are the details:
http://glfsa.org/glfsa-bear-river-clean-up

As mentioned in a couple previous posts, we are also planning a clean up for the Pere Marquette River for mid-summer. Details on that clean-up will come as the date gets closer.

I hope some can make it to Petoskey, please bring your families along if you'd like! The area we are doing the clean up on is beautiful!

Thanks,
Don


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

I will try to make it Don.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

I fish there a lot, and can probably make it . Glad there's things like this happening on a small, lesser known stream.


----------



## fishinDon (May 23, 2002)

Great news! Please come out if you can make it!
Don


----------



## fishinDon (May 23, 2002)

The GLFSA Bear River cleanup was in the Petoskey Newspaper today. Come on out and join us this Saturday if you get a chance!

Petoskey News Review GLFSA Cleanup Story
Don


----------



## aimus1 (Feb 28, 2011)

My son has a little league game that day but I'll try to get over there. That stretch of ditch gets a lot of trash due to the downtown location.
Collin


----------



## fishinDon (May 23, 2002)

A big thanks to everyone who came out for the clean up Saturday! We had 59 people registered on paper and probably a dozen more that I wasn't able to account for in all the excitement of getting started! 

People from all over the community really helped out! 

Here's a group shot that was taken just before Splitshot and several others arrived:









Ready to go:









Kids Getting Started:










And here's a link to TONS of pictures that were taken at the event by the Petoskey News:

Petoskey News Photo Album

Don


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

Wow Don! Pretty cool and congratulations!

I'm kinda confused though, isn't Bear a NW River?


----------



## fishinDon (May 23, 2002)

Good question, I'm never sure which one to post it in, and since it's an unmentionable for fishing reports, it never matters...You're probably right though, I suppose we're closer to NW than N-NE, here in Petoskey...next year I'll post the clean up in the NW forum. 

Don


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

Don,

I know I'm a little late, but I have been busy all week. I did go fishing Monday and I haven't even posted any of the fish pictures I took. lol

Anyway the clean up went very well and the food was great as well. I did get a few pictures and I will send you the other ones I took.

This is one of some kids and the Outdoor Life photographer. these kids did a heck of a good job.









I had to include one of Blaze, Able's dog.









Lots of trash and a good time. More of the kids and that other guy.









I was looking for you upstream in the wirlpool, but I didn't get that far. Here are some of the excellent support personal.









I was hoping to get some pictures of the TU guys, but I couldn't find any of them. They must have been working upstream.


----------



## fishinDon (May 23, 2002)

The 2011 GLFSA Bear River Clean up was featured on Pages 94-95 of the most recent (Special Winter Issue - Dec/Jan) of Outdoor Life in their Save a Stream segment. GLFSA was chosen as one of their contest winners and we received some clean up supplies (bags, gloves, etc) from the magazine for our outing that were put to good use. They also sent out a photographer who snapped some good shots, especially of the kids who were there with their families to help out. 

A big thanks to everyone who turned out and I'll keep you all posted for the 2012 version coming this spring/summer!

Don


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

Job well done, Don!


----------

